# Continuity of Medication. Any Ideas?



## elenor.rigby (Jun 1, 2011)

Hi guys, im looking for some advice. My partner and i would love to visit the us, but am worried about not being able to source any cannabis. I am not registered in the uk as needing a medical mj card, as we dont have such a system, i rely on mj most days and cannot take the risk of travelling fully stocked anymore. We dont have any destination set in mind, my partner just wants to go to the us, anywhere!!. Any ideas about how to help in my travel quest, i am sure there is enough of a black market in the us to suffice, but obviously would rather be pointed in the right direction from my like minded people here at riu. Come on guys help me find a solution, and keep my mrs happy. Thanks in advance...


----------



## elenor.rigby (Jun 1, 2011)

60 views and no replies. come on guys, if any of you were to visit my homeland, i would have answers or at least suggestions.. anyone ???


----------



## ziggittyzag420 (Jun 1, 2011)

visit like california or a medical state or better yet,come down here to chicago,lake michigans looking gorgeous,you could take your partner down by the lakeshore beach and smoke some ganj(i did with my gf the other day,ur guaranteed some action lol),or visit the willis(sears)tower.i hope you have a great time in the usa bro much love


----------



## ziggittyzag420 (Jun 1, 2011)

elenor.rigby said:


> Hi guys, im looking for some advice. My partner and i would love to visit the us, but am worried about not being able to source any cannabis. I am not registered in the uk as needing a medical mj card, as we dont have such a system, i rely on mj most days and cannot take the risk of travelling fully stocked anymore. We dont have any destination set in mind, my partner just wants to go to the us, anywhere!!. Any ideas about how to help in my travel quest, i am sure there is enough of a black market in the us to suffice, but obviously would rather be pointed in the right direction from my like minded people here at riu. Come on guys help me find a solution, and keep my mrs happy. Thanks in advance...


your from the uk right ?you ever been to ireland (or live there)?thats where i plan on going my next vacation and i dont know any places there to visit.


----------



## madcatter (Jun 25, 2011)

Problem is what you are asking is soliciting a felony. Don't think anyone is going to rush in to leave themselves wide open. If you were going to visit a state that had medical mj and dispensaries, then that may be the best route. Somebody around the dispensary scene would be your best bet for a hook up.


----------

